# Right age to place collar on kitten?



## Ted

Good morning all and Happy Sunday! 

I was just wondering when is an appropriate time to place a collar on a kitten?

The collar is just a normal breakaway collar with a small bell on it. It's not a flea collar.

With my previous cat, the bell was so nice to have because I could tell if the kitten was coming underfoot!  Saved many a falls and squished kitty!

I just don't want to put it on prematurely...but I also would want them to get used to it. 

When did you first collar your kitten? At what age (of the kitten)? 

Thanks much!


----------



## Sophie123

Enzo had his collar on the day after we got him at 8 weeks.
It was just a case of checking it regularly to make sure it was loose enough with his rapid growth.


----------



## swimkris

As soon as it can fit him snuggly. Simone fit his at 8 weeks, but Pumpkin didn't fit into "kitten" sized items until she was closer to 12 weeks. It is good to get them used to it early, but you don't want to put it on until it is safe for them to wear it. You should only be able to squeeze one finger under the collar; any more slack, and your kitty could get their jaw stuck in the collar trying to take it off.


----------



## Penny135

I put Mia's on just a few days after I got her. I made sure it had a bell too, to be able to tell where she was at at all times (unless she was asleep, which she usually slept in the same place).

I had a friend who, just a few months ago, stepped on his kitten (8 weeks old) because he didnt realize she was behind him. Broke her back and punctured her lung. She had to be put to sleep. If he had heard her, maybe it could have been avoided.


----------



## littlesushi

I would love to put a bell on my kittens collars but when we did this at around 14 weeks they freaked out. They now have beastie bands with boomerang tags.


----------



## BotanyBlack

i agree . basically as soon as a collar fits nicely. You can always adjust it out as they grow. the younger you get it on them the less a bell freaks them out usually. they adapt fairy quickly. They move so fast its safest to bell them.


----------

